# Dilemma for the day



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I started Sasha on professional obedience training last month and if anyone recalls I posted pics at Christmas of her face after Macy, our Xretriever attacked her in the yard. The fighting has gotten progressively worse, but I originally thought Sasha was causing it since she was so hyper. Now I realize it is all Macy.
I've been working diligently at correcting Macy, who growls constantly at all the dogs, but mostly Sasha. I tell her No, stand between them or move Macy out of the room. (she is snarling at ME the whole time btw) Sometimes this provokes all the dogs into a growling match and I end up crating everyone just for a break. 
Also, I purchased a treadmill and all the dogs really like it. Macy has been on it and I have been jogging her since my husband is not walking her like he should. As soon as we walk in the house she is back to growling and snapping at the dogs for just sniffing her.
It starts at 7am with Macy waiting for Sasha to walk out of her crate and then she jumps up, running along side her snarling or snapping at Sasha's face. It is a daily, hourly thing. Sometimes Sasha fights back, other days she just ignores her.
Dilemma: My trainer has told me again today that I need to rehome Macy or she is going to mess up Sasha's behavior and training. He says Macy is dog aggressive, not resource guarding and I am risking the other dogs well being.
He actually found someone but the lady was 85 yrs old and 6 hours away so I didn't feel comfortable not evaluating the new owners home. (plus I was in tears just thinking about it)

oh, when we lock the others up, Macy acts like this bouncy, little active pup while the other days she is tensed up and snarling. She usually sits in a corner by herself not with the pack. I feel she wants a one dog home.
Any thoughts of what I should be doing?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If Macy is not happy your not helping her by having her in a home with other dogs as terrible as that sounds. Some dogs just do not do well with other dogs. Macy may be nervous with them around, anxious, or even scared- has she always had issues with other dogs? How old is Macy and was she the first dog there?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think finding a good home for Macy is best unless she has seniority. If she has seniority over the others, I would think they would be the ones to rehome. It just doesn't sound like she is happy with other dogs in the picture.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

What about walking them together? My 8YO had the habit of growling at the puppy but I noticed that Since we started walking them together it has improved though we wont leave the puppy with her unless we're there to supervise

EDIT: Btw and I wouldn't really rehome a dog unless I know I had tried EVERYTHING


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

She is the 3rd in line. Sasha was actually added last ,sort of.
We had attempted to rehome Macy I think almost 2 years ago (my memory is bad) because of her issues. The new owners turned out to not be the caring people they implied when i checked them out. 
Later I found out they had chained my dog in their back yard and the yardman found her near death. Luckily her name tag still had my number and he called us. We took her back. She had to have an IV for 2 days, she had suffered heat stroke ( her eyes literally were looking in opposite directions). I think this is what keeps her from processing basic information or training like my other dogs. When we got her back we had just rescued/ adopted Sasha. They appeared to be BFF's at first.
This issue has riddled me with guilt, I would rather be in misery some days than rehome her to an unstable environment. I have contacted a golden retriever rescue place in OK. and they only wanted PB. My trainer says to place an ad in the paper but it just goes against my gut. She is a sweet, bubbly, quiet dog by herself.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't rehome Sasha, she has had 4 owners her 1st year of life plus she is the Black GSD I have dreamed of my entire life and she needs work. Macy was suppose to be an aussie mix that I no believe is a spitz/golden retriever. I adopted Macy 2006 from the local kill shelter. Macy needs an old lady or gentle kids to entertain her, lol.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Helios said:


> What about walking them together? My 8YO had the habit of growling at the puppy but I noticed that Since we started walking them together it has improved though we wont leave the puppy with her unless we're there to supervise
> 
> EDIT: Btw and I wouldn't really rehome a dog unless I know I had tried EVERYTHING


Since I walk the dogs by myself that isn't possible, Sasha is ten times the dog of Macy and when we have walked together Macy is dragging behind near exhaustion. I walk her with my old Great dane sometimes or each dog alone.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

and I agree..but what would you try? 
I have a shock collar that I bought and never opened over a year ago after other training worked for Sasha's barking. I just don't know if that would work.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> Since I walk the dogs by myself that isn't possible, Sasha is ten times the dog of Macy and when we have walked together Macy is dragging behind near exhaustion. I walk her with my old Great dane sometimes or each dog alone.


I understand. What if you ask for help? somebody else can walk Macy while you walk Sasha? and I don't really walk My 8YO pekingese that much she's happy walking down the street and then coming back to the house with my mom while I Keep walking the puppy. I noticed improvement even though it was just walking her down the street with the puppy.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> and I agree..but what would you try?
> I have a shock collar that I bought and never opened over a year ago after other training worked for Sasha's barking. I just don't know if that would work.


Perhaps you can try to motivate your husband to walk Macy while you walk sasha? It's worth a shot..

And I can't really give you advice reg the Shock Collar. Pretty sure members with more experience will


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try that and see how it goes for a week or so.
My husband ( I have posted about him before) is not very active helping me with the dogs. In fact, Macy is his dog but he can't stand her constant growling.
My husband also has MS, which was one of the reason we tried to rehome Macy a long time ago. Its hard handling the home with the dog friction and my sick husband.
I should mention that I have spent $800 on Macy last month checking her for medical issues behind the aggression. I was really hoping they would find something but all they found was a mild case of IBS and she eats to much, (sigh) 

**But I have an 8 hr testing day tomorrow, so I will have to get off here until tomorrow night.** Thanks!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

This is Macy BTW . Today she went after Meika. All Meika did was wag her tail and lean back with her butt in the air to instigate play. Macy went after her with her teeth bared and snarling, she was snapping her jaws coming at her. Luckily Meika came to me instead of fueling the fight. I locked Macy up, which seems to be every hour.

What to do? Its so sad because alone Macy is the sweetest dog. All the kids love her, but I really think she has lost her mind. 
Is crating her for 15 min for punishment a bad thing? How do you rehome a dog like this? ugh


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think it's probably the best option at this point. It's not worth risking your other dog's safety, not to mention their well-being living with the constant threat and tension. It sounds as though she would prefer being an only dog. You have to do what's in her best interest and protect your other dogs and family. I would imagine if the trainer suggested that lady as a new owner it's a suitable home.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

krystyne73 said:


> How do you rehome a dog like this? ugh


Are other dogs her only problem? Hopefully you can find a dogless home to send her to. It sounds like she is stressed around all the other dogs.

How old is Macy?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Macy is 5 years old. She seems fine on some days and other days she is ready to fight. 
(had to stop typing to separate another dog fight) 
for example: just now, Sasha and her were play sweetly then Macy started acting dominating and pinned Sasha (who thought it was just play) and started snarling, biting at Sasha's face.
I think it is that "small dog envy"....she thinks she has to be meaner to keep the others away from her.
I honestly don't know if she is okay with other dogs. She is a barker is all I know.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

My heart tells me there is something wrong with her. I spent $800 last month with all sorts of test to see if maybe she wasn't feeling good. 
It's just weird how some days she wakes up acting like a happy puppy, other days she wakes up snarling and biting the faces of the other dogs when they are just walking by her.
I am worried if I rehome her someone will not have the funds or care to spend money on her. I know that sounds bad...plus what if they hate her and want to bring her back? then I have her back in the mix, again....such a dilemma


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

( it brings me to tears just thinking about re-homing her)


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking for playmate?

Here is the link...haha I hope people don't think it is a sex ad?

I did it...and I guess if anyone knows off a good family let me know. Thanks :-(


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

nope deleted the link hahaha here is the new one, if any one looks. I really hate using CL for this but around here people seem to use it.

Need to rehome


----------

